# Tabelle in Java



## blaiso (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich bitte eine leere Tabelle in Java erzeugen?; denn ich möchte selbst die Tabelle ausfüllen.
Bis jetzt kann ich nur eine ausgefüllteTabelle erstellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Blaiso


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wo oder wie soll die Tabelle denn angezeigt werden? Auf der Konsole? In einer HTML-Datei? In einer grafischen Benutzeroberfläche? Wenn letzteres: AWT, Swing, SWT…?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## blaiso (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Zuerst danke für Ihre schnelle Antwort, aber ich verstehe das nicht.
Bis jetzt habe ich keine Lösung zu meiner Frage.

Viele Grüße
Blaise


----------



## Flo<H> (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Es gibt bei Java mehrere "Visualisierungsmöglichkeiten". Zum einen hast du die ganz einfache Konsolenausgabe (System.out), auch hier wäre die Darstellung einer Tabelle möglich.
Des weiteren hast du die verschiedenen grafischen Frameworks AWT, Swing und SWT. Jedes dieser Frameworks hat die Möglichkeit eine Tabelle grafisch darzustellen, aber wie das jeweils gemacht wird ist unterschiedlich. 
Also kann dir keiner direkt helfen, wenn du nicht sagst wie du Tabelle darstellen willst. 
mfg flo


----------



## blaiso (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Siehe bitte Anhang.

Viele Grüße
Blaiso


----------



## Flo<H> (25. Februar 2007)

Ist das das was du hast oder das was du machen willst?


----------



## blaiso (25. Februar 2007)

Halllo,

das ist was ich haben will?
Wie kann ich diese Tabellen erzeugen und selber die markierten Zellen(grün und gelb)  ausfüllen?

Danke im voraus
Blaiso


----------



## Flo<H> (25. Februar 2007)

Am Besten ist du setzt dich ersteinmal mit der grundsätzlichen GUI-Programmierung in Java auseinander. Einen ersten Überblick dazu kannst du dir hier verschaffen. 
Falls du dich für das Swing-Framework entscheiden solltest, gibt es hier ein Tutorial von Sun wie man Tabellen erzeugen und manipulieren kann. 
Mehr kann ich dir im Augenblick dazu nicht sagen, da das Alles doch noch zu Allgemein ist. 
mfg flo


----------



## G1n0 0n3 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

guck dir erstmal die GUI-Programmierung an. Mit JTable könntest du dir deine 
Tabelle erzeugen und selber reinschreiben.
Ich hoffe, dass es dir geholfen hat. 

Gruß


----------

